# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  XLIII Campeonato de España de Selecciones Autonómicas de Agua Dulce - Cat. Masculina

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, del 6 al 8 de mayo, se ha celebrado dicha competición en el río Guadalquivir, a su paso por la localidad de Villaverde del Río, Sevilla.

Aquí os dejo el resultado de los medallistas y abajo, el enlace al pdf de las dos clasificaciones completas tanto la individual como la de selecciones  :Wink: 

*CLASIFICACIÓN FINAL INDIVIDUAL*

*Oro: Juan Antonio Rodríguez Blasco (Castilla la Mancha)
Plata: Marc Masanas Regalat (Cataluña)
Bronce:   Enrique Fontán Gómez (Extremadura)*

*CLASIFICACIÓN FINAL SELECCIONES AUTONÓMICAS*

*Oro:       Castilla la Mancha
Plata:     Cataluña
Bronce:   Madrid*

Aquí las listas completas, así como las puntuaciones, pesos, etc...

Clasificación Final Individual
Clasificación Final Selecciones Autonómicas

Enhorabuena a todos los medallistas  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Los que tenemos en Castilla La Mancha... Tierra de Quijotes y Sanchos!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los que tenemos en Castilla La Mancha... Tierra de Quijotes y Sanchos!!!!!!!


Buenos pescadores sí  :Smile: 

Pues tu paisano _Curro_ (J.A. Rodríguez Blasco), es campeón del mundo de pesca, tanto individual como en equipos  :Wink:

----------

